# Cedar Shade’s 2021 Kidding Thread



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are all our girls due to kid in 2021.  It's so exciting! I love following along with all the other Kidding threads!  Wishing everybody lots of doelings! :kid3::kid3::kid3:

Rarebird Farm Diamond x Top Hat Farm LX Purple Rain
Estimated Due Date: 1/25/2021
Her ligaments are getting softer and udder is just beginning to fill! 




















EOTL B Escada x EOTL G Jumpin Jack Flash 
Estimated Due Date: 2/16/2021














(Possibly bred) 
EOTL B Shady Grace x Dreahook Dei Gruyere 
Estimated Due Date: 3/28/2021


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Pretty girls! Can’t wait for your kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope all their kidd have their Moms wonderful attitudes! So cute! Happy & Healthy kidding!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you all! Diamond was teasing us with small contractions and a little mucous this morning but nothing else as the day went on. I’m thinking she might go this weekend.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I especially love waiting threads with short waits!!! Good practice Diamond


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Diamond has been messing with us the past few days but I think she is in labor now! Her udder isn't really tight but there is some milk in it. I think she only has one (maybe two) so I'm not expecting her udder to be too full. We couldn't feel her ligaments last night and the birth mucus seems to be starting.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Diamond!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on Diamond.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Diamond doing? Any kids yet?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm so happy, I can't believe it! Diamond had a little doeling and a buckling!  She kidded very easily and just waited for us to leave for a couple minutes and had her little doeling! In just a few minutes later she had her buckling! It was just what we wanted, doeling for our herd and a buckling for a stud for the rest of our herd. And bonus, I think both are polled!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:Awwww!!! Tney are gorgeous!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
I am sooo happy for you!
What great news, congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:Awwww!!! Tney are gorgeous!! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> I am sooo happy for you!
> What great news, congratulations!


Thank you! :inlove:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

(woo) They are stunning.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh they are adorable! So happy for you! Please put them on the 2021 Kidding Tally...share their cuteness with everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So far so good with Diamond's kids, and Escada (aka Squeaks) is next up! Not seeing any discharge from her, but last year she didn't really show many pre-labor signs other than an udder and waddling a lot.  I'll be doing her kidding clip soon. Her udder is just starting to develop. Last year she was due 2/15, and kidded 2/16, so I'm expecting her to go pretty close to her due date. Just hoping she continues to forget about the Doe Code. :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Come on Squeaks! Be a good girl!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes!!!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Omg the little white stripe on their backs is so cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe I only am seeing this thread now! You little ones are so cute! How are your other pregnant girls doing?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you! Squeaks is due soon! Not really seeing any labor signs yet but her udder seems to be developing a bit.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tell Squeaks to wait until the cold snap is oover!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Today is Day 147 and no babies yet.  Her breathing is very labored though and udder is filling. Can't really feel ligament either. No discharge, but there wasn't any discharge last year either and everything went normally. Seems she has decided to follow the Doe Code this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

The babies are here! She had two doelings - and I believe both are polled! Poor girl didn't have an easy delivery though. It was very very stressful for all involved. She was very restless and looked to be in a lot of pain (I was afraid the kids were too big) but we just kept an eye on her. She started flailing around on the ground (Yes! Upside down!) when we knew something was really going wrong. We went in but only felt a head - no hooves. The baby's tongue was out too and we thought for sure she was dead.  We weren't able to push her back but fortunately she was able to come out like that. I thought she would be huge but she was little! And alive! She was wheezing at first and looked pretty bad but we cleaned her up and she started breathing normally. Her sister came within a few minutes. We thought for sure they would both be dead and were so thrilled that we had gotten two live, polled, DOELINGS! The first girl was very weak at first and wasn't nursing. She liked my finger though..

Thankfully we were able to show her how to nurse and now both are doing well! The first girl weighed in at 3 lbs and the second was 3.2 lbs.  I'm just so thankful they were ok! Squeaks is doing great as well! Gave her some NutriDrench (which I learned she loves!) and she seems to be doing fine now! She's a great mom!

Girl #1










Girl #2


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awwww! I am soo glad they are ok and Squeaks is too!!!
And they are gorgeous!!:inlove::inlove:
Congratulations to you all, you guys did a fantastic job!
You are finally getting your doelings!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Awwww! I am soo glad they are ok and Squeaks is too!!!
> And they are gorgeous!!:inlove::inlove:
> Congratulations to you all, you guys did a fantastic job!
> You are finally getting your doelings!


Thank you! It seems the theme for this year is polled doelings.  I'm just glad everybody is ok! I was really worried we could even lose Squeaks for a minute as she seemed to be in a lot of pain, but as soon as we went in, she was so calm and let us do everything we needed to do and within minutes everything was ok.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so cute! Glad you could get them out okay and everyone is alright. Wonderful that you got rewarded for all that stress!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! They are so cute! Glad you could get them out okay and everyone is alright. Wonderful that you got rewarded for all that stress!


Thank you! And yes! I thought the whole time that they were boys for sure! I didn't even need them to be polled or doelings, I just wanted live babies! :inlove: Still a great bonus though!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Next up is Gracie, my little problem doe. :hide: We had a lot of trouble breeding her, and last year she miscarried 52 days early, but today is Day 108 and so far so good! We started giving free choice kelp this year and I even painted her tail with iodine a few times so hoping this year she'll carry full term.  Due Date: March, 28/2021.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

They’re gorgeous! Congrats, and well done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Got some pictures of all the kids today. 

Squeaks' Two Doelings 
















Diamond's Kids
Doeling 









Buckling 









Trying to decide who to retain. I plan on retaining both of Diamond's kids, but unsure about retaining both or either of Squeaks' kids. They are really cute and I love their coloring, but coloring is always last when choosing kids. 

I could just keep them all.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are just precious.  It's very tough to not choose goats based on color. I done my fair share of that in my life. You should definitely just keep them all. :haha:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are beautiful! I can’t see how you can sell any of them while they are soo cute! You can always keep them until they have grown some and decide then :shrug:.
I am very happy for you, blessed with babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Gracie doing? Do you think she is pregnant?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Gracie doing? Do you think she is pregnant?


She is doing well! Thanks for asking!  I really hope she is! She's looks pregnant!

Here is a picture of her from maybe 1 1/2 - 2 months ago.  








How are all your goats doing?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> She is doing well! Thanks for asking!  I really hope she is! She's looks pregnant!
> 
> Here is a picture of her from maybe 1 1/2 - 2 months ago.
> View attachment 199779
> ...


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Mine are all well, thanks!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> Mine are all well, thanks!


Thank you! Glad they are doing well!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are some updated pictures of Diamond's kids. 

Doeling:









Buckling:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so big already! I'm telling mine to stay little forever.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> They are so big already! I'm telling mine to stay little forever.


They really are! The other two babies are so little and its funorable (funny/adorable  ) to watch them play together!  How are all your goats doing? I'm so glad your doe had a successful kidding!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> They really are! The other two babies are so little and its funorable (funny/adorable  ) to watch them play together!  How are all your goats doing? I'm so glad your doe had a successful kidding!


My goats are doing really well. Thanks for asking . Still waiting on my other doe, Prim to kid. She'll be day 151 tomorrow, so any time now. :waiting:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> My goats are doing really well. Thanks for asking . Still waiting on my other doe, Prim to kid. She'll be day 151 tomorrow, so any time now. :waiting:


That is so exciting! And by the way, the waiting, never gets easier. :heehee: Every year is just as exciting as the one before! Will you them breeding them again this year too?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> That is so exciting! And by the way, the waiting, never gets easier. :heehee: Every year is just as exciting as the one before! Will you them breeding them again this year too?


I plan to. I would like to try milking through, but I think it would be better to try on their second lactation when they are producing more milk. How about you? Will you be breeding any does this year?


----------



## Nikki Russell (Mar 10, 2021)

CaramelKittey said:


> I'm so happy, I can't believe it! Diamond had a little doeling and a buckling!  She kidded very easily and just waited for us to leave for a couple minutes and had her little doeling! In just a few minutes later she had her buckling! It was just what we wanted, doeling for our herd and a buckling for a stud for the rest of our herd. And bonus, I think both are polled!
> 
> View attachment 195845
> View attachment 195847
> ...


----------



## Nikki Russell (Mar 10, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I plan to. I would like to try milking through, but I think it would be better to try on their second lactation when they are producing more milk. How about you? Will you be breeding any does this year?


That's great! Goats' milk is the best! I'm hoping to breed 6 does this year! We may or may not breed our 7th doe.  How is Prim?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Nikki Russell said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!  And welcome to TGS!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> That's great! Goats' milk is the best! I'm hoping to breed 6 does this year! We may or may not breed our 7th doe.  How is Prim?


Wow, 6 or 7! That's a lot!.

Prim's getting there! Just saw her mucous plug, and she seems to be doing some nesting. :clapping:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, 6 or 7! That's a lot!.
> 
> Prim's getting there! Just saw her mucous plug, and she seems to be doing some nesting. :clapping:


That is super exciting! Has she kidded yet? If not hopefully babies will be coming soon!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Here is Diamond's udder at 46 days fresh and a 13 hour fill.  Would be happy to hear thoughts or improvements that could be made if anybody has them. This was Diamond's second freshening. She had a single buckling her first go-around. 









Here is Squeaks udder.  25-26 days fresh and a 13 hour fill. Her udder isn't perfect but is a huge improvement on her udder last year!

This year's udder.  








Last year's udder (twin bucklings. This picture was taken in July and she kidded 2/16/2020). Maybe an 18ish hour fill. Was not impressed at all. She was a second freshener.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> That is super exciting! Has she kidded yet? If not hopefully babies will be coming soon!


Yep, Prim has kidded . She gave me a buckling and doeling. Here's a link to the page of my kidding thread with the baby pics if you'd like to see them. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/mellonfriends-first-ever-kidding-thread-2021.218069/page-15


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay, congrats, so cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s been a while since I’ve been on - but here’s Gracie’s little boy. 😁 He is super sweet! And don’t worry the sweater was just on for photos & cuteness. 😊 Gracie had an easy delivery although she wasn’t too eager to push. She kept licking me like I was her baby and wouldn’t push if I was nearby. 🙃 He weighed about 4.7lbs so he was a pretty big kid! Gracie had no problem getting him out though once she started seriously pushing. This was her first time actually delivering a live kid (miscarried the first time) and I really love her as a doe! Her tears aren’t perfect (one is bigger than the other..?) but the rest of her udder from what I can tell is really nice! She is 3 years old and while technically a second freshener, this is her first time with a kid so I think it may be safe to treat her udder as an FF’s udder. Correct me if I’m wrong. 😁 He is polled from what I can tell. I’m already retaining a polled bucking that I really liked this year and will hopefully be purchasing one that was disbudded. I’ll probably end up whethering him. Not sure if I’ll sell him yet. My best friend really wants me to keep him. 😁 

Since this little guy (Samson) was polled, that means 100% of kids born this year were polled! 5/5!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Adore the photo where it seems the doe is planting a kiss on his little cheek. Cuteness overload.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations on Gracie’s successful kidding and a beautiful baby boy!!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love that picture! Lol 🥰 That little ones face is adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new little guy! He looks like a sweet heart.💓


----------

